# Baking soda?



## arabianequine (Jul 10, 2011)

What is the real name for baking soda? I leave it free choice for all goats, both sex and all ages?

Where should I buy this in a big amount and for the best price possible?


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 10, 2011)

I googled and got the name of it (sodium bicarbonate).


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 10, 2011)

Try Sams Club if you have one, the sell bigger bags of it.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 10, 2011)

They won't eat that much.  The small grocery store box will do.

But consider not leaving it out, rather, keep a box in your barn for ready access.  BS is salty and some will eat it for that reason and won't get enough minerals.  The minerals should be their only source of salt so that they eat plenty of them.


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> They won't eat that much.  The small grocery store box will do.
> 
> But consider not leaving it out, rather, keep a box in your barn for ready access.  BS is salty and some will eat it for that reason and won't get enough minerals.  The minerals should be their only source of salt so that they eat plenty of them.


x2


----------



## lilhill (Jul 10, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 10, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> They won't eat that much.  The small grocery store box will do.
> 
> But consider not leaving it out, rather, keep a box in your barn for ready access.  BS is salty and some will eat it for that reason and won't get enough minerals.  The minerals should be their only source of salt so that they eat plenty of them.


X4


----------



## freemotion (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow!  I get to be the smart one this time!


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 10, 2011)

When do I put some out? Once a week? Should I just sprinkle some on their minerals?


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> When do I put some out? Once a week? Should I just sprinkle some on their minerals?


I never put it out.  If they need it I will either make BS balls or a drench of baking soda / molasses and water and give it to them.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 10, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> arabianequine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.  And in 8 years of raising Nigerians, I have NEVER had a need to use any, even though I put a fresh box in the barn every few months just in case.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 10, 2011)

If you see signs of bloat and are unsure, offer some.  I just put it in my hand and let them lick it at first.  If I am really concerned they get bs balls and veg oil.  It has been needed twice in the past....um.....maybe three years with my little herd of 5-7 goats.


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 10, 2011)

What are bs balls?  Obviously baking soda balls, but specifically what are they?  How are they made?  Is baking soda for bloating?  And how do you make a drench of baking soda / molasses and water and how do you use it?  Should I ask in a different thread or is this ok?


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

maggies.family said:
			
		

> What are bs balls?  Obviously baking soda balls, but specifically what are they?  How are they made?  Is baking soda for bloating?  And how do you make a drench of baking soda / molasses and water and how do you use it?  Should I ask in a different thread or is this ok?


Baking Soda (BS) Balls:
2Tbsp Baking soda and enough water to form a "dough" roll into balls and shove into the back of the goats tongue.

Baking Soda Drench:
2Tbsp Baking Soda
Drizzle of Molasses (for flavor really)
enough water to liquify
Suck it up into a syringe (no needle) or a drenching syringe and squirt into the back of the goat's mouth


Baking soda is used for bloat and upset tummies.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 10, 2011)

maggies.family said:
			
		

> What are bs balls?  Obviously baking soda balls, but specifically what are they?  How are they made?  Is baking soda for bloating?  And how do you make a drench of baking soda / molasses and water and how do you use it?  Should I ask in a different thread or is this ok?


Fine with me, it was my next question too lol.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 10, 2011)

What if I am feeling their stomach on the rumen side and then hear and feel a bunch of gas noise?


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> What if I am feeling their stomach on the rumen side and then hear and feel a bunch of gas noise?


Gas is good.  It's when they can't produce gas that you really have a problem.

eta: to clarify it's when they can't produce AND / OR release the gas that you have a problem.


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 10, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> maggies.family said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  Looks like we may be in the same boat as far as questions are concerned!  lol

Thanks elevan!


----------

